# Ice breaking Tuesday 25th....



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Just a heads up to all the ice fishermen/women. Be safe out there. Just seen this news.

http://coastguardnews.com/?p=42290

Capt. Larry Patterson


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gator-Bait (Feb 3, 2005)

ya that blows just with about 2 to 3 weeks left of somewhat stable ice not now


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

NO !!!!!!!!!!! Please just give us two more weeks.


----------



## Gator-Bait (Feb 3, 2005)

it all about money and piss on the fisherman!!!! Two weeks would help the fisherman... and two weeks would help the contractors make there schedule... For one moment do you think we could get the ice breaker to break up the ice from catawaba state park to Maggee so we could get in on some early walleye action.... that's right hell no!!!! It's who you know!!!! I believe they think we ought to be grateful this time that they some what notified someone.....oh well bend over and grab your ankles.... here it comes!!!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Well that was fun. Here's to another polar vortex. wtf? why not just wait another 2 or 3 weeks???


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

The amount of money that the local economies will be loosing due to this BS should be enough to stop it. It has been great to be up there and see the local businesses racking it in after years of nothing. It would be awesome to see them get another 2 weeks at least. Total BS.


----------



## Knute (Jan 25, 2011)

Everyone should call your state rep's and voice your concerns !!! Also call the guy in charge, Mark Nowakowski at HPH Mechanical, 419-843-2225 his name & number is listed on the Coast Guard News website. Apparently Mark has no idea what this could cost Port Clinton & South Bass Island's economy.This job had a deadline to meet when they accepted it, they new that, they should have had their ducks in a row !!!


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

They should have got their **** over there in the fall.


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman (Apr 13, 2010)

davis besse shutdown with 2k contractors in every bed from Oregon to port Clinton is putting 10x the money into the area then ice fisherman. 

hotels opened up feb 1st in port Clinton not for ice fishing but for workers.
https://www.firstenergycorp.com/new...tor-replacement-outage-to-bring--108-mil.html


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Marinette Sportfisherman said:


> davis besse shutdown with 2k contractors in every bed from Oregon to port Clinton is putting 10x the money into the area then ice fisherman.
> 
> hotels opened up feb 1st in port Clinton not for ice fishing but for workers.
> https://www.firstenergycorp.com/new...tor-replacement-outage-to-bring--108-mil.html


Are they buying bait,tackle,booking guides,fuel,ect ect. Not even close buddy. Drive by the hotelsand look in the parking lots. 10x my a$$.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Go talk to the guys at rickards or herbs and ask them how much the shutdown has helped their business.


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

Marinette Sportfisherman said:


> davis besse shutdown with 2k contractors in every bed from Oregon to port Clinton is putting 10x the money into the area then ice fisherman.
> 
> hotels opened up feb 1st in port Clinton not for ice fishing but for workers.
> https://www.firstenergycorp.com/new...tor-replacement-outage-to-bring--108-mil.html



You are right. The Ohio economy is rocking building cars, steel, building houses, tons of new manufacturing jobs opening everyday. We don't need extra money coming in to our established mom and pop operations. 

Please everyone call your state representive and state senator immediately to address the icebreaking scheduled for next week. The uptick to the economy across the western basin has been tremendous. I talk to as many guys from out of state as in state that are fishing out there. Ohio needs this kind of tourism. We can get kegs to the "Beer Barrel" and Roundhouse" once the ice goes out.
That's all the really need on South Bass.

Here's a link http://www.ohiosenate.gov/members/contacting-your-senator

And the house: http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/

And the state house http://www.ohiohouse.gov/


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I texted the protect manager at 4198432225 about it. Was polite and precise with my comment. Suggest you do the same with your concern as posted earlier. Nothing back yet....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

I just sent my state legislature an email suggesting the consider the impact to the local economy.

Here's a link http://www.ohiosenate.gov/members/co...g-your-senator

And the house: http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/

And the state house http://www.ohiohouse.gov/


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

screw the ice lets see some open water I want to get the boat wet soon.


----------



## Instantgator (Jan 16, 2014)

Just so everyone knows.. The reason the last operation was shut down was because the company doing the ice breaking, Great Lakes Towing, would NOT even consider doing it because there was ice fisherman on the lake. I have already sent emails and made phone calls to the company. THEY are the only ones that would shut this down !! I WILL be out there fishing on Monday Tuesday etc of next week.. If everyone voices there concern by calling and sending emails to the company letting them know we ARE still fishing we'll see what they do. It's complete BS. it's not our fault that pos company didn't get their act together and get their stuff there on time. Please do what u can.


----------



## Instantgator (Jan 16, 2014)

I hope it makes an impact but I have "heard" and know people from the island that spoke with some of them and we are dealing with the same "not so intelligent" people who sunk a range rover by "not so intelligently" driving it on the ice next to mouse island.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ALWAYSNETIN said:


> screw the ice lets see some open water I want to get the boat wet soon.


Screw open water! This is the best ice we have had in years! Ice guys wait and pray for seasons like this! Open water fishing is guaranteed every year good ice is not. So the boats can wait.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone have the email to Great Lakes Towing, or phone number to call?


----------



## 4dabucks (Jun 22, 2008)

PDNaz said:


> Does anyone have the email to Great Lakes Towing, or phone number to call?


Taken from the Coast Guard Website. 

For additional information on this project, contact Mark Nowakowski of HPH Mechanical at 419-843-2225.



Also contact your state congresseman. See my previous posts below for links.


----------



## Ducducgoosejr (Apr 8, 2012)

The media might have a field day if enough fisherman make a big stink over it. I'm with all of you, I'm trying to make it out on erie ice again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Pretty sure the bait shops have made a killing compared to past years already. I don't have numbers handy but pretty sure the boating season kills the ice season no matter how good the ice is. The spring jig is only 1 month away and the bait shops start earning again. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

And are you guys gonna guarantee ice like this again next year? That are saying break the ice you obviously have no love for the sport of ice fishing and the one sounds like all he's worried about is beer and women. This is my first year on the ice I jig and troll but when do you think we will get ice like this again? Maybe 2-3 more years. Boating season will be here soon enough you get 2 months at best to ice fish.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Forget the open water - keep the ice fishing season going!!! Hope it last until end of March early April. You have open water most of the year. Ice fishing is more fun anyway.


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

We should all text Obama to stop the ice breaker!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kinda makes you wonder if the coast guard has something to do with this too? Think about it-we all know as the ice season gets longer that some guys will end up having to be rescued from the ice later on as ice cracks open up. Has happened every year. Maybe by them breaking ice from PIB to Millers Ferry dock this will just stop the inevitable, having to rescue fisherman. Kinda makes you wonder?


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm more concerned with the winds we are experiencing right now. If the ice survives intact there will be plenty of fishable ice to the west of the affected area. That area should be avoided anyhow with the runoff and current that is sure to follow.jmho


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

rutnut245 said:


> I'm more concerned with the winds we are experiencing right now. If the ice survives intact there will be plenty off fishable ice to the west of the affected area. That area should be avoided anyhow with the runoff and current that is sure to follow.jmho


I agree 100%


----------



## puddle pirate (Feb 19, 2014)

rutnut245 said:


> I'm more concerned with the winds we are experiencing right now. If the ice survives intact there will be plenty of fishable ice to the west of the affected area. That area should be avoided anyhow with the runoff and current that is sure to follow.jmho


+1 Normal ice year that area he is running is always risky at best. Wind is a bad thing and she is howling good...


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

Let mother nature decide when the ice leaves. Piss poor planning should not create an emergency on anyone else's behalf. As far as anyone who is begging for the ice to leave so he can get his boat out there, I hope the ice finds your boat. I fish open water but let the seasons come and go and enjoy them while they are here.


----------



## litg8r (Feb 20, 2011)

rutnut245 said:


> I'm more concerned with the winds we are experiencing right now. If the ice survives intact there will be plenty of fishable ice to the west of the affected area. That area should be avoided anyhow with the runoff and current that is sure to follow.jmho


Well said Doc. Thankfully, the upcoming ice breaking happens AFTER the gales.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

rutnut245 said:


> I'm more concerned with the winds we are experiencing right now. If the ice survives intact there will be plenty of fishable ice to the west of the affected area. That area should be avoided anyhow with the runoff and current that is sure to follow.jmho


no matter where you fish after they break up that ice it won't be safe, as it won't be "locked" in anymore........more cold weather, and there'll be fishing into March.....


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

The ice will still be locked in against the Islands to the East as that ice wont be touched . Will just make Magee and Camp Perry more crowed . Heck I remember times in the past fishing out of CSP with no ice in the South Passage at all . Its not the end of the season . 

May just save a life by doing so as many of the reports of people going through have been in the Mouse area this winter and very few reports of that in other areas of the lake .

Dwayne


----------



## ErieIce (Apr 13, 2013)

That's right, ice around islands isn't going anywhere. Atleast 50 shanty's still out and people still coming over from middle bass. Alot of water on top of ice, but it's still here.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

eyedreamn said:


> We should all text Obama to stop the ice breaker!


LMAO Dave...the baby is cutting teeth, is cranky as hell, and only sleeps for about an hour and a half at a time...I just woke him up as he laid on my chest cause i was laughing so hard! 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

Looking at the boatnerd site, http://ais.boatnerd.com/, Ohio is still docked at CLE.


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

ChallieS said:


> Let mother nature decide when the ice leaves. Piss poor planning should not create an emergency on anyone else's behalf. As far as anyone who is begging for the ice to leave so he can get his boat out there, I hope the ice finds your boat. I fish open water but let the seasons come and go and enjoy them while they are here.


I really can't believe you would wish harm to others just because they are ready to get their boats out and you want to keep ice fishing. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

I just heard from a reliable islander the planned route is Miller Ferry dock by Mouse, back to the northeast around the east side of Kellys then into PIB between Buckeye Point and Ballast Island. Not good for the folks fishing north of Kellys but a bit more palatable for the Catabwa State Park crowd.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope it all goes away tomorrow but it won't I want to get the boat out and get to trolling for the pigs come on heat for a week straight.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes Tony, we know how you feel on this topic!!


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

Ya really we finally get ice worthy enuf to fish and guys are crying about getting the boats out. Way it looks it's gonna be at lest 2 weeks before that happens maybe longer. Wondering if the first lewt is gonna happen


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

ErieRider said:


> Yes Tony, we know how you feel on this topic!!


Too bad he has no control over it! Wish in one hand and S#|t in the other.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

ALWAYSNETIN said:


> I hope it all goes away tomorrow but it won't I want to get the boat out and get to trolling for the pigs come on heat for a week straight.


Look at the forecast...aint gunna happen any time soon.


----------



## Eyes In (Feb 11, 2013)

In all honesty jig and ice fishing have some what ruined trolling for me nothing like rod in hand action to make ya feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

ALWAYSNETIN said:


> I hope it all goes away tomorrow but it won't I want to get the boat out and get to trolling for the pigs come on heat for a week straight.


Go catch one of those pigs through the ice, it's a thrill. Ice fishing has a totally different feel to it, no better way to catch an eye than through that little hole. Watching a wide bodied slob swim under that blue ice is something else.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Tony once the ice goes away I want to see a grand entrance like this at turtle creek!! This will be the only reason I wish the ice away!!! Spandex and all!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl3TnqUumfU&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Heard maybe not Tuesday ? Bridge stuck on river in Ctown ?


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

hearttxp said:


> Heard maybe not Tuesday ? Bridge stuck on river in Ctown ?


Isn't amazing what you can do with a pair of wire cutters


----------



## dadtimmons (Mar 20, 2013)

I think if it happens, it happens, if it doesn't, it doesn't.ive heard so much about the icebreakers this seson,there going from here to there,there to here,broak down there,tied up here.it dosnt stop.imo.i think they would have to break from marbalhead to Toledo to interfere with the ice fisherman. so let them have at it


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's hilarious erierider. We need to troll up some walleye this year. 

Anyway, There is a simple choice everyone has to make when the ice breaker comes thru. Risk your life for a fish, or stay home. There will always be the ignorant ones that value walleye over their own life. They are in a different category, we just ignore them. If the time comes to go back out on tolerable ice again, we will go. Notice I didn't say safe ice, because it doesn't exist.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Carpman said:


> That's hilarious erierider. We need to troll up some walleye this year.
> 
> Anyway, There is a simple choice everyone has to make when the ice breaker comes thru. Risk your life for a fish, or stay home. There will always be the ignorant ones that value walleye over their own life. They are in a different category, we just ignore them. If the time comes to go back out on tolerable ice again, we will go. Notice I didn't say safe ice, because it doesn't exist.


Sorry but maybe I am ignorant but some people are talking like this icebreaker is going to destroy the whole western basin ice. I understand it could open up cracks but is there any historical proof that one ice breaker could damage about 2000 square miles of 20" ice??


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Carpman,
Just trying to lighten the mood a bit up in hear!! There have been alot of tension filled posts lately. I will be one of the Delta Bravos out this weekend so I will let you know how it goes. Hearing it is pretty dang slick out there right now. Hope we get some snow for the sleds to grip nice. 
No NWT this year for me so I will be open April. Should still have my number if not shoot me a pm and we can make it happen this year!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DaveG77 (Feb 6, 2014)

As of tonight there is now open water from the east side of the islands to the point. The tug and barge should not have any ice to break and therefore will not affect any fishing. With the wind the way it has been Mother nature will decide if there is any more ice fishing this year.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

You guys are funny. Like said dam near the entire south passage is open with a strip that runs all the way down to the light house. Ice breaker won't do a whole lot. Heck they will probably be in open water a majority of the way. If anything was gonna move a whole it would have done it by now (it has a little I know)

Also thought it was funny how worried people got when it rained. Yes it was gonna be nasty and make it tough on travel but... If it would have been mid dec. and we needed to get rid of the snow for more ice building everyone would have wanted some rain!!! but now that we have 15 inches it was a big deal haha I just wouldn't have wanted to fish in that miserable stuff for the couple days it was nasty. You guys with anything but a snowmobile will really be loving it out there. Keep your eyes open and we have a solid 3 weeks of fishin left! 

Couldn't have asked for a better year, don't let one or two little bumps (rain, ice breaker) get in the way of fishin  :B


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

hearttxp said:


> Heard maybe not Tuesday ? Bridge stuck on river in Ctown ?


Seems so, boatnerd shows Ohio still on Little Cuyahoga.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Erie, i'll shoot you a PM....

The majority of people are safe here....it's the one time looker that reads a report, doesn't look at the date of the post, and heads up there with his buddies casting to the open water from the ice. That is an exaggeration but you guys get it. If you are experienced enough you know it, if you are not, ask or go with someone who is.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I hope Im at Turtle Creek to see that entrance............... that is priceless erierider................


----------

